# Wuta (Vouta)greece



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

Wuta (Vouta)greece
competition vouta greece
video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyPLmu1q7OI&feature=related
book http://www.voutes.gr/index.htm
http://www.kamalis.gr/index.php?option=com_seyret&Itemid=28
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsZ2izHMkG4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a71AWe03ce0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSBmDlLsMUU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPUCWQE7X3o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCAJqb2kXpw&feature=related


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A pleasure to watch!


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

you dive it is clearly Greek Peristeri which [yparchi] before very many year in a [thessalia].[sygkekrimena] in city of Thessaly [Tirnabo]. you dive it emanated from columba oenas that was crossed with a local Peristeri from the city of [Tirnaboy]. after a lot of fermentations emanated current us dives. you dive it went from various [chompistes] in near city Larissa Volos Kozani [Beroia].[akoma] Australia Canada from the Greek immigrants. homeland with two reasons [boytas] is Greece and concrete [Tirnabos].


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

You dive ([Oytzidiko], [Oytzitiko], [Anebatorio], [Stakostario]) it is a race of pigeon that was created in Greece, at most historical reports, one and do not exist written reports. Carrefour of many different pigeons, as Colombin (Columba Oenas), certain local pigeons of Thessaly, certain pigeons from the East, that had transported in the Hellenic space the Turks at the middle ages, as races of Ukraine as Rustand. [Boytes] they exist almost in the all world today, thanks to the Greek immigrants of [latreis] race. Characteristically, you dive it is Peristeri of representation, and no Peristeri of stockfarming to consumption. Flies tally above her place of stay, up to the clouds, and with his command pigeon, executes vertical fall with speeds that reach the 230 kms/hour, slowing down certain it measures before her landing. The all spectacle cuts the breath, and this is that makes this race so much popular.


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

say also two still reasons for [boyta].[ayto] Peristeri is such his race that when him you fly first that it makes it is go as long as more tally [mporei].[ayto] him it has innate in [toy].[kai] [boyta] [chorizonte] in categories. to eg .[ta] lifts for [paradigma] as soon as they begin to fly they go up vertical in [oyrano].[kanoyn] the tail fan and their feather it together goes as the feathers [petaloydas].[dil].[olo] Peristeri it flies vertically without it makes [kykloys].[ayto] it has as result of consuming big [energeia].[eidate] the video that I put that hardly fell hung the feathers and was [lachaniasmena].[ayto] the vertical enactment him makes and very easy objectives in [gerakia].[otan] falls would hear the sound that makes that tear [aera].[ta] they have measurement touch speed in the [pesimo] [ano] 230 [chiliometron].[alli] category in it dives they are [soyloypia] Mr a .[ola] is this same [entyposiaka].[kai] sure race of pigeons she is unique and him it makes it is more popular Peristeri.


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

the videos that I put you see are most from fights of demonstration that become in [Ellada].[einai] most popular Peristeri in Greece and present to you him him [gnorisete].[thelo] your comprehension in what I write because I do not know good English.


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

say also two reasons for it dives [akoma]._ it dives it is clearly Greek Peristeri of high flights. Who is her characteristic you dive because also other populations have pigeons of high flights. It goes up very fast, in two thinly it cannot see him the sight of one [anthropoy].[petaei] and when her we give command it should it closes her feathers and it dives with impetus and [thorybo].[apo] there took her name [BOYTA]. the command is depending on the pigeon, what has learned him. Older [peristerades] they front kept with their hands from the [koymasi] a white Peristeri they kept him from the legs and this as [fteroygoyse] it gave the command in order to they come [dil].[na] [paisoyn]. Other [peristerades] remove from the [koymasi] other [boytes], those that flew her saw also [peftan]._


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

these pigeons are amazing and they are educated easily are enough allocator time and certain knowledge on these pigeons and the result will be unique.


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

here I show to you him in photographs in order to you take a picture


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nikos, what a wonderful history of this amazing pigeon. The dives are breath taking! You seem to be very knowledgeable and passionate about your pigeons. Thank you for the videos, pics, and history!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

n-i-k-o-s said:


> the videos that I put you see are most from fights of demonstration that become in [Ellada].[einai] most popular Peristeri in Greece and present to you him him [gnorisete].[thelo] your comprehension in what I write because I do not know good English.


Well, you haven't heard my Greek! (which is nonexistent) Stick with us on Pigeon Talk and you may practice all you please!


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

here I show you stock breeder from Greece .[o] concrete it raises you dive.
[Peristeraki] you dive. As soon as it will grow [boytaei] with time to under big heights, making [boyi]. keeps in his hands one dives vertical onrush

Costas [Mpoyziotas], from Katerini, [ago]*[rase] with [dekariko] two [krasitika] pigeons, that however they did not dive also him had only in order to him he sees. For his good chance however, one you dive from other [peristerona] [pro]*[skollithike] [dipla] in them. “Immediately I began to fly him. Had also I one dive, was the himself with [fimisme]*[noys] [peristerades]. Those can have 100-200 [boytes] my, I only, but reached”.
Costas [exaitias] the pigeons neglected his courses, for this reason his parents gave him in other.
Afterwards [megalo]*[se] and it dealt with the sports, it went 20 [chro]*[nia] to Sweden and England becomes trainer, [dida]*[ktoras] and researcher, but never did not forget [peri]*[steria].
Turning from outside it brought with him 100 pigeons of race. Today it has 80 [boytes] and 24 [aramatzides] or [koyrantines], that makes circles low round [periste]*[rona], causing him [boytes] [kate]*[boyn]. It has also many [stisiarika] pigeons, that go up vertical, striking their feathers as if they open and close [agka]*[lies]. They fly in the “ass”, looking at tally and they have baptized with a lot of names, as spectacularly, standing, moons, [foystanelades] and balls,because [ginonte] [strogkila] as landscapes


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazing! They sound like little rockets! So that is not you in the pic? How many of these do you have?


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

i I do not have [boyta] i I have postal pigeons [mono].[aplos] your [edixa] [boyta] in order to you know him.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, thank you!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Poli Orea, Niko ! Pose poulia exeis ?


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

I have 70 postal pigeons.
I have shown you photographs in other [post] from [petagma] that I made.


----------



## Lcutie36 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have wutas for sale. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------

